# SNU - Southern Uranium



## mobcat (1 March 2007)

Southern Uranium Lists 31st march ipo closes 16th march WEB adress http://www.southernuranium.com.au/Looks very interesting in the current climate Have a look havent had time to go to deep into the pro yet but on the surface as allways looks great flying to the states today so got 24hrs to check it out so i will get back soon.
Cheers


----------



## Joe Blow (1 March 2007)

*Re: SNU - Southern Uranium IPO*

mobcat- I have renamed your thread and made it the official SNU thread. I have also moved it to the correct forum based on its ASX code.

I will remove the IPO designation in the title after it lists.

Cheers!
Joe


----------



## alankew (1 March 2007)

*Re: SNU - Southern Uranium IPO*

Mobcat hope your are lucky enough to get some as i think it will fly-no probs mining in SA,priority to Southern Gold holders so would be hard for public to get any


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 March 2007)

*Re: SNU - Southern Uranium IPO*

Its a tough call Alan actually,

I think SNU will be a 25-40c list ie Min 25c Max 40c

Why?

Because Unlike other floats SNU is using 70m shares and will have 110m Fully Dilluted,

Like SAU which issued 40m shares, 70m shares is a hell of alot of shares that can trade day 1, SAU listed at around 25c from memory, once intial selling pressure passes it should fly to 40c but may take a couple of weeks

I've got 2 priority applications which I just express posted off but not for much 1 x 20,000 shares 1 x 40,000 shares, I didn't want to apply for too many as I think it will be heavily oversubscribed and hence scaled back

I'll be very surprised if it lists at more than 40c but then again Citic and Talbot are coner stone investors so who know's another TOE? I doubt it though

KOR spin off now that'll be a cracker of an IPO!


----------



## Halba (1 March 2007)

*Re: SNU - Southern Uranium IPO*

Will list around 24-25c.

Agree with your points young trader re: no of shares on issue/prospectivity of ground.

Disagree re: KOR spinoff, think that ones a bit hyped. A lot of ground in WA looks low grade from the evidence I have seen.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 March 2007)

*SNU - Southern Uranium Limited*

Hi guys new float lists around 30th March

Souther Uranium
Total shares: 115m
SAU: 45m
Citic: 20m
IPO: 50m

Cash  on list $14m

Some great leases in South Aust and the backing of Citic group leads me to believe it will list at 40c+


----------



## nizar (23 March 2007)

*Re: SNU - Southern Uranium Limited*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hi guys new float lists around 30th March
> 
> Souther Uranium
> Total shares: 115m
> ...




$23million market cap at the offer price, thats not bad compared to other floats eg. AFR.

But its hard these days to find good companies that are really cheap, I remember when i first saw SAU for 17c, that was market cap of $8million.

YT are you in this one?

Could be a ripper, got the backing, place (S.A) and time (April).

Thanks for the info...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 March 2007)

Only pocket change Niz, 2 priority applications 1 x $2k 1 x $4k so hopefully $6k all up


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 March 2007)

Got my allocation today, note some people are yet to be alloted

Got 1x 10,000 = $2k
and 1x 12,000 = $2.4k

Any others got their allocation yet?


----------



## BIG BWACULL (26 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Only pocket change Niz, 2 priority applications 1 x $2k 1 x $4k so hopefully $6k all up




Got any spare pocket change my account no is 1800 NEED CASH : 
One mans pocket change is another mans Treasure


----------



## Halba (26 March 2007)

Hi guys. I revise my estimates re: listing

Considering the scale back 45-50c is likely, a lot of people scaled back a lot to only $2k amounts.

This suggests good interest, and a 45-50c vs 20c issue price is very likely.

I got 12,000.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 March 2007)

Halba said:


> Hi guys. I revise my estimates re: listing
> 
> Considering the scale back 45-50c is likely, a lot of people scaled back a lot to only $2k amounts.
> 
> ...




U sure Halba after all SNU only has "dirt" : joke joke, 

I will be pleasantly surprised if it opens above 40c


----------



## Halba (26 March 2007)

Hi YOUNG T I am finally on a stock that you own! Took some time didn't it!

I'll most likely hold it properly and see where it goes.

cheers young T


----------



## greggy (26 March 2007)

Halba said:


> Hi YOUNG T I am finally on a stock that you own! Took some time didn't it!
> 
> I'll most likely hold it properly and see where it goes.
> 
> cheers young T




Hi Halba,

Shock Horror!! I nearly fell off the chair.   Seriously though good luck with the trade.  With the cut back in allocations, this one may perform very strongly upon listing.  I don't have any by the way.
DYOR


----------



## phyro (30 March 2007)

hi guys,
just happend to come across this forum. I actually bought ~700 shares in southern gold just to get on the ipo for snu. I applied for 50000 shares but only got 10,000. so imjust waitn for the listing to snap up some more. asx website says its on today but mobcat is sayin its listing 31st (2moro). i guess its not trading today...


----------



## nizar (30 March 2007)

phyro said:


> hi guys,
> just happend to come across this forum. I actually bought ~700 shares in southern gold just to get on the ipo for snu. I applied for 50000 shares but only got 10,000. so imjust waitn for the listing to snap up some more. asx website says its on today but mobcat is sayin its listing 31st (2moro). i guess its not trading today...




SNU listing tuesday.
Tomorrow is Saturday LOL


----------



## phyro (30 March 2007)

yeh thats wat i was thinkin wen i read that post; 31st? saturday trading? the asx must be tryin a new approach  lol well thanks for that. ill be on the lookout on tuesday


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 April 2007)

Listing tomorrow at 11am


----------



## mmmmining (3 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Listing tomorrow at 11am




Dame, I should keep 1 SAU share to get the priority allocation. Don't tell me you  only need 2 shares to get 20000 or so SNU


----------



## Glenhaven (3 April 2007)

Indicative opening price of 61c looks too good to be true. I don't think it will really open this high.


----------



## Halba (3 April 2007)

Glenhaven said:


> Indicative opening price of 61c looks too good to be true. I don't think it will really open this high.




Now dropped to 57. At this rate of drop(2 hrs before open), could see sub 50c.


----------



## Halba (3 April 2007)

Halba said:


> now dropped to 57. At this rate of drop(2 hrs before open), could see sub 50c.




Now 50. This is not a good sign. It will open closer to 40 at this rate.


----------



## Glenhaven (3 April 2007)

Back to 60c. I am looking for an opening of 50c.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 April 2007)

Halba said:


> Now 50. this is not a good sign. it will open closer to 40 at this rate.




Nothing wrong with 100% for 1 month return


----------



## nizar (3 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Nothing wrong with 100% for 1 month return




I was expecting closer to 80c, and so were other SAU holders.
Sold my SAU this morning when it broke 60c.


----------



## Halba (3 April 2007)

I sold my SAU a few days ago @ 63c. Lets see where SNU opens..iap 44 very poor


----------



## Glenhaven (3 April 2007)

40c to 50c looks about it now.


----------



## Halba (3 April 2007)

Got rid of my holding for a quick buck. Didn't like the look of the sellers.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 April 2007)

Halba said:


> I sold my SAU a few days ago @ 63c. Lets see where SNU opens..iap 44 very poor




I'm out as well but for a 150% profit, very poor? lol you must really make a killing if 150% stag for a 1 month IPO is 'very poor'

With 115m shares at 45c companies mkt cap = $50m+

Thats a bit much for a junior explorer.


----------



## Halba (3 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I'm out as well but for a 150% profit, very poor? lol you must really make a killing if 150% stag for a 1 month IPO is 'very poor'
> 
> With 115m shares at 45c companies mkt cap = $50m+
> 
> Thats a bit much for a junior explorer.




Agree young T. Your analysis on this one is right. Look at ERN for peer comparison, mkt cap $55m but its got historical drills.


----------



## Sean K (3 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I'm out as well but for a 150% profit,



Good work YT. Well done to those that got in. These U listings have been a dream the past 2 years. Why would you NOT try to get into these things, no matter what they have. Have any failed?


----------



## nizar (3 April 2007)

kennas said:


> Good work YT. Well done to those that got in. These U listings have been a dream the past 2 years. Why would you NOT try to get into these things, no matter what they have. Have any failed?




AEE was a flop, shortly after Toro.
It floated i think at a small discount of a few cents to the offer price.

But overall, risk/returns with U floats are great.

LOL agree YT Halba must make a killing:


> I'm out as well but for a 150% profit, very poor? lol you must really make a killing if 150% stag for a 1 month IPO is 'very poor'


----------



## trueblue (4 June 2007)

So does everyone think it has run it's race.  I bought into MTN twice., purely because of  interest from Talbot and Cal. MTN has been good to me. SNU, me thinks may be worth a punt for the same reason - now at 29c. Any thoughts?


----------



## golfmos123 (3 July 2007)

Have also been tracking this one.  Dipped down to 25s or thereabouts.  Anyone else there think it is getting to the point of parting with some cash on it??


----------



## trueblue (5 July 2007)

yeah! I bought at .29c. I'm sitting on it, think (hope) it will hit a high. It seems steady at 24-25cents.


----------



## ISMON (28 September 2007)

Announcement Today, Good News. 
SNU Assigned Rights to Northern Territory Uranium Projects. 
I bought some this morning just on a whim at 21c before the news. Hope to see some positive results.


----------



## golfmos123 (28 September 2007)

Yes nice jump today.  Good enough in fact to stop me out at 23c having bought in a decent level at 19.5 around 2mths ago.  Have always treated this one warily and am happy to be out with profit.  I kind of suspect that it might sneak higher if the good news gets out to a wide enough audience and I'm relatively confident that there are good times ahead but now that I'm out, I think I'll watch this one from the safety of the grandstand!!

Good luck to SNU holders....


----------



## Miner (9 April 2010)

golfmos123 said:


> Yes nice jump today.  Good enough in fact to stop me out at 23c having bought in a decent level at 19.5 around 2mths ago.  Have always treated this one warily and am happy to be out with profit.  I kind of suspect that it might sneak higher if the good news gets out to a wide enough audience and I'm relatively confident that there are good times ahead but now that I'm out, I think I'll watch this one from the safety of the grandstand!!
> 
> Good luck to SNU holders....





Looks like history repeated.
This thread was not even visited by any one since mid 2007. Why no one loves this specie ?  unbeleiveable.

Any way SNU got a speeding ticket today . 

I bought it by sheer fluke and nice to see the green .


----------

